# The best thing on the internet...



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

...and it is in Gmod. nearly 30 minutes of straight out laughing, if you're into ytp kinda vids. 
You will die watching this
So watch that and enjoy.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 1, 2011)

I love how this thread's title fits your name, specifically the first part of your name.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I love how this thread's title fits your name, specifically the first part of your name.


I'm actually not even sarcastic here :O
I just wanted to share this amazing video


----------



## Delta (Oct 1, 2011)

I couldn't get enough of 2:52 for some reason.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 3, 2011)

Loved it.


----------

